# GH dosing



## Maintenance Man (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey guys I just got some the greytops and was wondering about the dosing. I'm gonna be taking 3IUs everyday. My question is do I need to split that small dose for AM and PM or just all AM? I would think to split it as usual but wanted to make sure with a smaller dose.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 20, 2017)

Good question...I don't think it really matters. Everyone does different things I've heard guys doing all Am or all PM or both but I'm not sure if it makes a big difference...Nighttime makes sense to me cuz you sleep and grow etc..


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 20, 2017)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Good question...I don't think it really matters. Everyone does different things I've heard guys doing all Am or all PM or both but I'm not sure if it makes a big difference...Nighttime makes sense to me cuz you sleep and grow etc..



Yeah I know everyone is crazy different on GH but I wanted to get a lil heads up on the smaller dose. If it was a lil more I would just half it am/pm but it seems so small that one dose altogether might not make all that much of a difference. It's my first time using Gh and while I have researched it plenty, this is one of those try it for yourself and find out kinda things. While I'm not worried about the trial and error but more concerned with taking in as little as possible while still benefiting as much as I can. The PM dosing sounds more logical when I think about it but I've always heard AM dosing was the best protocol. Maybe that was in conjunction with using multiple IUs per day and splitting the dose effectively throughout the day to keep stable levels. Idk but maybe I'll try all three to be sure. AM, PM, and split.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah true your dose is very low ...I'd wouldn't split it at that dose. Maybe all PM. I have yet to pull the trigger on GH but I was thinking about giving it a go myself on some generics starting at 4iu a day and going from there for at least a year...maybe taper up to 6iu etc...if it ends up being real and I like the results I'll go from there


----------



## stonetag (Jun 20, 2017)

I was taking 4IU's/day and split it, right?, wrong?, idk, its just what I heard is best.


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

For 3 ius, no. Up to 4 you're fine, after that you want to start splitting it up because your liver can only make so much igf at once. Anything over 4ius song yield any CcitionL Carlos benefits


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 5, 2017)

OmegaPharma said:


> For 3 ius, no. Up to 4 you're fine, after that you want to start splitting it up because your liver can only make so much igf at once. Anything over 4ius song yield any CcitionL Carlos benefits


A troll says what?


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

HGH works through pulses. Not keeping it steady. 2ius will mobilize fat just as effectively as 10. It depends on your goals. Personally I do am(then don't eat for a few hours) to burn off some fat. Remember your biggest natural gh pulse happens at night so pm dosing may not be the best. I do dose at night though regardless


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

Who the hell splits up 3ius? How's that trolling?


----------



## vukasinami (Jul 7, 2017)

OmegaPharma said:


> Who the hell splits up 3ius? How's that trolling?



You say not to split 3iu?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 10, 2017)

OmegaPharma said:


> Who the hell splits up 3ius? How's that trolling?



Hey faggot. Shit the **** up. We know who the bitch ass troller here is. YOU. I cant believe you haven't been banned trying to scam people for money.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jul 11, 2017)

OmegaPharma said:


> Who the hell splits up 3ius? How's that trolling?





Maintenance Man said:


> Hey faggot. Shit the **** up. We know who the bitch ass troller here is. YOU. I cant believe you haven't been banned trying to scam people for money.



Omega is awesome at making friends here.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jul 12, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Omega is awesome at making friends here.



Give suggestions on one post and call me a troll on another...what a tool.


----------



## juuced (Jul 15, 2017)

My TRT doctor prescribes me 2iu of HGH per day split up 1iu am and 1iu pm.  I am 49 yr old so he says the pm dose is good for us old farts.

I do notice really nice sleep when I take the pm dose.


----------



## sctxms (Aug 23, 2017)

Why is so hard to find a doctor to prescribe GH? My HRT doctor will only do Test and nothing else so if u have a doc prescribing u r lucky. I have been looking all over my area.


----------



## Caballero (Sep 2, 2017)

juuced said:


> My TRT doctor prescribes me 2iu of HGH per day split up 1iu am and 1iu pm.  I am 49 yr old so he says the pm dose is good for us old farts.
> 
> I do notice really nice sleep when I take the pm dose.



How's the run been treating you(results)..still runnin 2iu's or have ya raised it? I'm in my mid 40's and starting my first run in 2 months (genos).


----------



## j2048b (Sep 4, 2017)

juuced said:


> My TRT doctor prescribes me 2iu of HGH per day split up 1iu am and 1iu pm.  I am 49 yr old so he says the pm dose is good for us old farts.
> 
> I do notice really nice sleep when I take the pm dose.


Yeah we all need that bank roll and ur docs name!!!


----------

